# Upgrading My Contract...



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

well guys need some info and suggestion.... i have a contract upgrade and what i saw on deals is thunderbolt and charge i ilke it and they are free with extending contract.....i own a droid x right now which i wilol be selling it soon for cheaper..... so which phone should i choose m confused since i read a lot of bad reviews of both.... please help me out....

thankyou yall


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

i would get a nexus just cause its open, but thats just me


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nexus. Nexus. Nexus.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Same here I'm also just waiting for the nexus


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Same here I'm also just waiting for the nexus


Nexus. What about a bionic or razr or Rezound? Amazing phones. The resound is an amazing device and they already have s-off. Mom just got one so I'm jealous.


----------



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

ok i love nexus too but what if nexus arrives they gonna charge 300 $ as they r charging on rezound and razor..... i dont wanna pay those red shit devils any more money but want to get free from them something atleast.... they hell charge for every single thing....


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm personally waiting for the Nexus as well. The X was my first android phone and will be my last from Moto, But that is just my opinion. I would say if you don't wanna wait for the Nexus, find one that doesn't have a locked bootloader. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## comnsens (Sep 5, 2011)

Wirefly.com for best prices I've found. Razr is $219.99 and Bionic was $79.99 last I saw. Bought both X's for $20 each little over a year ago on an upgrade for my girlfriend and me. I too will wait for the Nexus.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I'm personally waiting for the Nexus as well. The X was my first android phone and will be my last from Moto, But that is just my opinion. I would say if you don't wanna wait for the Nexus, find one that doesn't have a locked bootloader. Again, just my opinion.


The DX was my first Android phone too. I was waiting for the store to open it on launch day and have loved it. But I rooted it very quickly and was very sad that it was so locked down. Any phone I buy in the future I will make sure first that it isn't locked down. As for the Nexus, you know it will have a huge community of devs and enthusiasts supporting it.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Also for the rezound that disappointed me was that I'm order to use the beats you have to use a specific app on the phone.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Also for the rezound that disappointed me was that I'm order to use the beats you have to use a specific app on the phone.


Boo on that. Crossed out rezound from my list


----------



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

Moto is better quality..no contest.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Boo on that. Crossed out rezound from my list


I wouldn't cross it off







that 1.5ghz processor is like a freaking muscle car. I'm not the biggest fan of sense, but I was very impressed. It is also much smaller than I thought it would be. From looking at pics I thought it would be as big as and Inspire/Desire hd, but it is a very comfortable size. Seeing as they already have s-off, they should have a pretty big group of users.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I wouldn't cross it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. Halfway crossed off :-D


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

You totally missed the 1c deal on Amazon, shame on you.

Anyway... PERSONALLY, the best deal right now would PROBABLY be the Bionic. It has a huge dev following, is getting ICS December/early 2012, and a possible bootloader unlock with it.

I've heard Rezound has a beautiful screen, top-of-the-line processor, Beats is always nice, has s-off so you're free to mod away... but it has embarrassing battery life (you can get an extended battery, though!) and unfortunately it's also expensive.
RAZR has really nice form factor, a pretty camera, a nice screen, and lots of durability, is getting ICS December/early 2012, and a possible bootloader unlock but is really REALLY expensive.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> You totally missed the 1c deal on Amazon, shame on you.
> 
> Anyway... PERSONALLY, the best deal right now would PROBABLY be the Bionic. It has a huge dev following, is getting ICS December/early 2012, and a possible bootloader unlock with it.
> 
> ...


If I've learned anything with the X its don't count on moto unlocking anything. I would go pure google and get the galaxy nexus when it comes out. The nexus line has a long life span.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> You totally missed the 1c deal on Amazon, shame on you.
> 
> Anyway... PERSONALLY, the best deal right now would PROBABLY be the Bionic. It has a huge dev following, is getting ICS December/early 2012, and a possible bootloader unlock with it.
> 
> ...


If I've learned anything with the X its don't count on moto unlocking anything. I would go pure google and get the galaxy nexus when it comes out. The nexus line has a long life span.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> If I've learned anything with the X its don't count on moto unlocking anything. I would go pure google and get the galaxy nexus when it comes out. The nexus line has a long life span.


Moto never promised an unlock for the X (unlike the Bionic, Xoom, Razr), though, so that's where you're wrong


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> Moto never promised an unlock for the X (unlike the Bionic, Xoom, Razr), though, so that's where you're wrong


That's true. Time will tell.. Lol


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

In all honesty man I would go to a store and pick them up. Play with them see which you like more. If your in to the whole root thing then check the dev communities out for both. But ultimately the best phone for you is not always the best phone on the market.

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well said fox.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Same here I'm also just waiting for the nexus


Nexus huh? Just don't drop it, cause it will be done. The only phones that can handle it are Motos, hands down, the razor is built like a brick sh_thouse, you can probably throw it and it won't break, so if you're clumsy, better re-think the Nexus


----------

